# Kontur-farbe nachträglich ändern?



## happycsq (24. Oktober 2004)

Auswahl-elipsewerk.  >   Einfachen kreisgezogen
Kontur Füllen =  2 pix    farbe ROT
CTRL+D

und nu will ich die farbe der Kontur ändern, und ich stell mich warscheinlich bloss doof an, weil ich nicht glaube das ich alles AUSWÄHLEN muss damit man das machen kann.

Hat da jemand ein simplen weg?
Danke in vorraus.


----------



## McAce (24. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Kuntur-farbe nachträglich ändern?*

vieleicht mal mit Farbe ersetzen probieren.

Bild  > anpassen > Farbe ersetzen


----------



## happycsq (24. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Kuntur-farbe nachträglich ändern?*

Das funktioniert leider nicht, habe gerde probiert (habe nur die Ebene angeklickt),


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Kuntur-farbe nachträglich ändern?*

Hallo,

Die Grafik ist eigentlich selbsterklärend. Zunächst auf Punkt 1 doppelklicken,
dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, wo sich Punkt 2 befindet. Das Farbfeld anklicken
und gewünschte Farbe auswählen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## happycsq (24. Oktober 2004)

wenn ich diesen weg nimm, bekomme ich zusätzlich kontur und dann ist diese doppelt so dick. 
Ich habe es gefunden, 
Konturen/ und bei POSITION muss man INNEN auswählen.


----------



## da_Dj (24. Oktober 2004)

Das wäre der saubere Weg, wenn du vorher noch keine Kontur hast. Damit kannst du die Kontur nachträglich in Farbe, Position, Größe etc. ändern. 

P.S. Bitte auf die Netiquette Punkt 12 achten


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Oktober 2004)

Oh, dann hab ich wohl falsch gelesen. Ja, das ist klar, dass Du
eine doppelte Linie bekommst, wenn Du dieses Verfahren anwendest.

3 Möglichkeiten:

1.) McAce's Vorschlag nochmal probieren, natürlich auf der richtigen Ebene bleiben
2.) meinen Vorschlag mit der Option "Kontur nach innen" durchführen
3.) Nochmal neu machen.

Du kannst uns auch mal die psd zur Verfügung stellen mit der Ergänzung,
welche Kontur wie eingefärbt werden soll.

P.S. Bitte an die Netiquette denken. Danke.

/// Geschlagene 5 Minuten zu spät.... Heidenei.


----------

